# Kill Snails with Heat



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I think your plants will die before the snails do.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

dose micros with no co2,that'll kill the snails.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

Heat does not effect snails.. I mean maybe boiling.. Lol.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

copper or 'no planaria' is your best bet


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

I gassed them with CO2 once. Best method I've found, so long as there's no other livestock...


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Straight shooter said:


> I gassed them with CO2 once. Best method I've found, so long as there's no other livestock...


how much did it take to suceed?
im very interested in this since im rescaping one of my tanks and could actually perform a co2 feast


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Can't tell you precisely how much, I didn't have a reliable method for testing CO2 levels at the time. I ran a reactor on a nano cube and just jacked the CO2 from <1BPS to 4BPS or so. Snails dead within hours. Most floated dead to the surface or fell to the substrate. Very satisfying.


----------



## GrantF (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone! The plants were in a bare bottom tank with some driftwood. I got to a point where I was pretty confident that there were no snails left, and now the plants are in a new tank that I'm doing the dry start method on. I'm assuming snails and snail eggs can't survive out of water right?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

GrantF said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! The plants were in a bare bottom tank with some driftwood. I got to a point where I was pretty confident that there were no snails left, and now the plants are in a new tank that I'm doing the dry start method on. I'm assuming snails and snail eggs can't survive out of water right?


Pond snail eggs are tough, I have heard stories of tank being bleached and left dry for a year, then when flooded, the snails were back.


----------



## GrantF (Jan 5, 2015)

The snails came in on some Java fern. I noticed the eggs and removed them, but clearly I didn't get em all. That was probably 1.5-2 months ago. I just left the tank and pulled snails out every time I saw them until I went a week or two without seeing any. All of the snails I pulled out were babies, so I'd be surprised if they managed to lay eggs. Not sure how long it takes for them to become sexually mature.


----------

